# Jumped in!



## ritchierich (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the post! I just ordered a Anova last night! And I will be in hot water myself when the wife finds out! haha. Has anyone tried Tri-Tip out with this? Thanks Ritchie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Congrats!

We all need our toys!

Al


----------



## ritchierich (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes Sir! I am getting excited about learning this technique.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2017)

ritchierich said:


> Thanks for all the post! I just ordered a Anova last night! And I will be in hot water myself when the wife finds out! haha. Has anyone tried Tri-Tip out with this? Thanks Ritchie



Yes did a Tri tip for the first beef cook with mine. It was good, but not any better than any others I've cooked over the years. Really missed the charcoal and wood flavor.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257604/anova-cooler-and-tri-tip#post_1658944


----------

